# Bi-Color Registration



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Bi-colors - I noticed they weren't a color choice on the AKC registration until 2001. Have they been around a long time being registered as another color combo or is the pattern something new? Just curious, they're beautiful.

Hope this is in the right place.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

to my knowledge, bi-colors were registered as black and tans. but dont take my word for it!! thats only what i've read. I'll see if i can find the site again and post it if i do.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, you hit the nail on the head. It's a pattern, not a color  So yes, they are registered as a black and tan COLOR and are a bi-color PATTERN.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually there is a lot of debate with regards to bi-color being a color vs a pattern of black/tan. Jury is still out on that, though Willis' maintains it is a color (like black/tan, sable, self colored, etc..) from a genetics perspective and NOT merely a pattern of black/tan.

But yes, before it was an option on the AKC registration they were just registered as black/tan.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> But yes, before it was an option on the AKC registration they were just registered as black/tan.


Got'cha.  So are most bi-colors black and tan then?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Got'cha.  So are most bi-colors black and tan then?


I believe all bi-colors are black and tan, but not all black and tans are bi-colors.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Whiteshepherds said:


> So are most bi-colors black and tan then?


I don't really understand the question. Are you speaking from a laymen's standpoint, or a genetics standpoint? From a genetics standpoint, as I said there is debate as to whether bi-color is a color or if it is a pattern of the color black/tan.

From a laymen's standpoint yes bi-colors are black and tan in that they have a mostly black body with tan markings. The tan pigment can of course come in different shades, often termed "silver" or "cream" or red", just as it can in a black/tan or sable dog. And the black can of course be diluted to liver or blue, just as can happen in any other color.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I don't really understand the question. Are you speaking from a laymen's standpoint, or a genetics standpoint? ...snip...
> From a laymen's standpoint yes bi-colors are black and tan in that they have a mostly black body with tan markings. The tan pigment can of course come in different shades, often termed "silver" or "cream" or red", just as it can in a black/tan or sable dog. And the black can of course be diluted to liver or blue, just as can happen in any other color.


That answered my question, thanks.


----------

